# wine port is completely broken since Mar,13



## igosha (Mar 21, 2009)

The wine port is marked as IGNORE, "Mark this IGNORE, since I missed a big regression this update brought." 
What is going on out there?
I filed a PR for this broken port ("the port does not compile") and it was just closed by that committer. Why not just roll back to the latest stable version that DOES build? Isn't FreeBSD an OS where there is a team of sane people supporting it or what?
Is there anyone responsible for committer sanity and for keeping the ports working, not just holding references to the latest version of software?


----------



## tingo (Mar 21, 2009)

You can easily roll back yourself, using the sysutils/portdowngrade port.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 22, 2009)

With an attitude like that you will certainly get things done.


----------



## igosha (Mar 22, 2009)

The port should just work, without any additional actions, isn't it? It is so stupid to release the broken version of the port and leave it as-is.
Does anyone in the FreeBSD team bother to get at least some QA process for committers? Well.. does anyone care?


----------



## caesius (Mar 22, 2009)

igosha said:
			
		

> The port should just work, without any additional actions, isn't it? It is so stupid to release the broken version of the port and leave it as-is.
> Does anyone in the FreeBSD team bother to get at least some QA process for committers? Well.. does anyone care?



Although it is all too easy to sit back and criticize the unpaid work of others, I do agree with this. It would be better to keep the port revision at a version that builds and runs.

I've noticed this sort of thing happen a few times with the wine port.


----------



## igosha (Mar 22, 2009)

Any sort of QA should be first demanded accepted by the community, not just one person. Because trying to implement something that others don't really need is useless..

Yes that's only criticism at the moment but I will be glad to help in a more productive way.


----------



## MG (Mar 28, 2009)

Let's try out. I just removed the Ignore line in Makefile.
Configure is done without errors. Now we'll see in +/- 1.5 hours unless it breaks earlier during build.


----------



## MG (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, it works but wine 1.1.18 is just released...


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/133157

Seems to work for some people ... Not for me though:


```
[~/games/World of Warcraft]% wine Wow.exe                                                                                                            phong:19:31
err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": /usr/pkg/lib/wine/winex11.drv.so: mmap of entire address space failed: Cannot allocate memory
err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"wineoss.drv": /usr/pkg/lib/wine/wineoss.drv.so: mmap of entire address space failed: Cannot allocate memory
err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"midimap.dll": /usr/pkg/lib/wine/midimap.dll.so: mmap of entire address space failed: Cannot allocate memory
err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": /usr/pkg/lib/wine/winex11.drv.so: mmap of entire address space failed: Cannot allocate memory
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
err:wgl:process_attach X11DRV or GDI32 not loaded. Cannot create default context.
err:module:attach_process_dlls "opengl32.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"D:\\games\\World of Warcraft\\Wow.exe" failed, status c0000142
Exit 66
```

Note this works fine with wine 1.1.16 ...


----------



## MG (Mar 28, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/133157
> 
> Seems to work for some people ... Not for me though:
> 
> ...



Looks like you are missing winex11.drv.so and other files in /usr/local/lib/wine.
Something must have gone wrong during installation.


----------



## ale (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.c...www/db/text/2009/cvs-ports/20090329.cvs-ports


----------



## Djn (Mar 29, 2009)

(edited)
What he's linking to above is this, from the 28th:


			
				&quot said:
			
		

> FreeBSD ports repository
> 
> Modified files:
> emulators/wine       Makefile distinfo pkg-plist
> ...


----------



## ale (Mar 29, 2009)

fixed


----------



## ter2007 (May 8, 2012)

I realize this is a very old post, but the same issue has come up again: wine is broken. Can't get it to compile for release 8.3 using the ports off the CD. Also tried to use the most current port: broken. The only thing left to do for me is to reinstall FreeBSD 8.3, and then try to install wine1.4,1 first thing. I have already looked for solutions. I would rather run an ancient version of wine than try run a current version that does not compile. What good is that?

igosha: you are right and I agree. Just because they come back and criticise you because you complain that their port does not build does not make you wrong.

The wine port has been broken often. Broke again. Reminds me of the Redmond OS.


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2012)

Wine builds for AMD64: http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/


----------

